# Chick throws up when trying to eat seeds



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm still trying to get my little dove, now 42 days old, to eat seeds. He is interested in them, but if he pecks at them for more than about a minute he will start to gag and throw up a little. Is that... normal? He seems perfectly fine otherwise, and eats his formula/seed mix from a syringe without issue. He is still gaining weight, and is currently preening, fluffing, and thinking of flying onto my head.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Have you checked down the throat to see if there are any obstructions and/or lesions?


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

I have looked in his mouth and didn't see anything wrong. Also, when he has this reaction while pecking, it has nothing to do with whether or not he has actually swallowed a seed, so it's not like he is choking or anything like that. Sometimes while he is eating formula, some will spill next to him and he will peck the seeds out of that and eat those like its no problem! He only throws up if he has been pecking hard at something for a minute or more continuously.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Has he learned to drink on his own?


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

No, so far refuses to even come down to the cage floor on his own, spends all his time up on his branch. Tomorrow ill buy some of those dishes that can be hung up so he can have access to water from his branch. He is still getting all his liquids from his formula.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They usually learn to drink first and bathing is a good way to let them start, if you can put a nice bowl infront of him/her. . Once they drink on their own they soon learn to eat on their own, give him time.


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! 
I can't remember ever having a problem weaning my pigeon squabs, but then again they were probably not as imprinted as this chick.


----------

